# what did you put in for



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Let's take a poll, what did everyone put in for?

Me

Mt. Dutton Elk
Jakobs Creek Moose


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dutton LE archery elk
Moose bonus point
General Archery deer


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Boulder Any weapon Elk (Early)
Wasatch Moose OIL

Deer Tag on my Dedicated Hunter permit
I'll buy a over the counter Archery Elk when they come out.

My Wife and Dad put in for a Rush Valley Antelope and Southeastern rifle deer tag. I really hope they draw out, I thought my Dad had retired from hunting but I talked him into it this year.

Mark


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bouns point for buck antelope, bouns point for moose and then i put in for a NE rilfe tag. I hope i dont draw. I want to go bow hunting.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't put in for anything..... I'll buy a deer and elk tag online when they come out... archery only. This will be the year.... Next year I'll start adding up bonus points and maybe put in for a cow moose and turkey tag. I don't know Wyoming at all area wise otherwise I'd put in for an antelope tag and point out that way as well.... sounds like its a good time and I know there's a godawful amount of goats out that way. Oh well... good luck to all you guys in the draw. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

LE Cammel South Desrt

LE Ostrich on the Peckerneck Ranch

Gen Season Kangaroo and Wallaby.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> LE Cammel South Desrt
> 
> LE Ostrich on the Peckerneck Ranch
> 
> Gen Season Kangaroo and Wallaby.


ROFLMAO.... hilarious!! Especially the Ostrich! :rotfl:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> LE Cammel South Desrt
> 
> *LE Ostrich on the Peckerneck Ranch*
> 
> Gen Season Kangaroo and Wallaby.


Who do you know at Peckerneck Ranch? I used to guide there. There are several 'book' ostrich running around. I hope you draw and take some great photos of the hunt.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like Tex is heading down under - cool :wink: 

Put in for the Elk on the south cache
moose point
gen archery deer.

Best of luck to y'all :!:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bouns point for buck antelope, bouns point for moose and then i put in for a NE rilfe tag. I hope i dont draw. I want to go bow hunting.


If you want to go bow hunting why the HELL did you put in for a rifle tag? *\-\* O|* Sounds to me like you could have saved yourself ten bucks and just got the bow tag anyway.

Jezzz, some of us are just too flat broke to pony the ten dollar fee, and here you are just spending money like it grows on trees!

We know you're rich Dustin, you don't have to rub our noses in it! :mrgreen:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Dustin if you dont want to draw for a rifle why did you put in? :shock: Makes no sense to me, you could have just put in for an archery tag, now you will most likely draw the rifle tag. But you probably have your own reasons for doing what you do.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Book cliffs Deer
Henry Mntns Bison
Dedicated deer


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

because teh father in law wanted to go rife.he wanted me to put in with him that why.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> because teh father in law wanted to go rife.he wanted me to put in with him that why.


There you go guys; a perfectly good reason for putting in for that hunt; unless of course you just like setting yourself up for a lot of grief on the home front. :lol:


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Henry Mts. Deer
Menry Mts. Buffalo
Southern Gen. Deer


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

LE rifle deer--Pauns (I will be in Hawaii and Canada this summer fishing...so, not much time to scout. I doubt I will draw, but rifle hunting would at least be possible).

Buffalo pt.

Archery deer


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Moose
LE Elk 
B-n-B combo


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Applied for:
LE Elk, Boulder (Muzzy)
OIL Moose, North Slope (any Weapon)
General Southern deer point (any weapon)

Will buy OTC: 
Nothern deer (muzzy)
OTC Spike Bull (any weapon)


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Didn't put in. Never have, probably never will. Just buy the over the counter archery deer and elk tag. Good luck to you all though.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

vernon muzzleloader for the wife 
oquirh/standsbury archery for the oldest son 
oquirh/standsbury late for me
central rifle and muzzy for the wife and myself
wyoming deer and antelope for myself
wyoming antelope for the boys 
and the boys archery buck deer
should be a enteresting year i hope


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> vernon muzzleloader for the wife
> oquirh/standsbury archery for the oldest son
> oquirh/standsbury late for me
> central rifle and muzzy for the wife and myself
> ...


 :shock: I feel your pain... With me, my son, and my wife I shelled out over a buck fiddy just in feeeeeeeeeeeees. And, we won't draw a single tag... :?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

le archery dutton elk. 
bison point.
dedicated deer southern.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I put in for:
South Slope Diamond Mtn Elk (early)
And a CWMU Moose

I also put in for 
Wyoming doe antelope X2

What I'll end up with will probably be
General Archery Elk Tag
Northern Region Deer or maybe Archery Deer. 

I added it up once what I've paid in drawing fees since I started hunting at age 16 and it's unreal.


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

CWMU Lone Tree / Taylor Hollow Deer
Central Deer

Hope the winter is nice on those deer in Morgan.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

No draws this year- too d*mn broke. I screwed up and bought my 'small game' tag right before the app. period last year, so I couldn't even apply for a tag or a point without buying that first.

I'm a DH, (Northern) so that takes care of deer.
OTC Archery Any Bull
Applying for Doe Pronghorn And deer in Wyo and Nev.; those apps aren't due till end of March.
Still need my Furbearer renewed and to replace a few stolen traps :evil: 
Antlerless is the draw I take seriously-
Echo/Henefer or Davis/NSL- Elk
Bonanza or Cache- Pronghorn
Davis/NSL- Moose
Davis/NSL- Deer
Montana Black Bear (maybe, if I can stretch it)
Really wished I could get my Prairie goat and Mtn. goat points in, as well as moose.  

My primary objective (in a year or two)- chase a Mtn. Lion with a bow.
Any suggestions on units?


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

DH for deer (central)
Wasatch LE elk any weapon
Kamas Moose

Central rifle for wife
South Slope Diamond LE deer for wife
Kamas Moose for wife


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Gen ML deer, central
Over the counter archery elk in few months. :wink: 

I have sort of a tainted attitude about LE hunts. I don't agree with trophy only management, I don't support LE hunts; I don't apply for them.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Diamond Mountain LE Deer (any weapon)
Uintas Liedy Peak Mountain Goat OIL
Northen Rifle Deer


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Fish lake LE Elk Any weapon 
Moose point

DH Norhtern Deer

There will also be a few anterless added to that list come spring/summer.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Statwide archery
a favortie cmu for elk
Moose in a favorite northern area

My questions to some of you:
why apply for only a bonus point? Why not apply for the tag- if you draw, dream come true. if you dont, you still get the point?
am i missing something?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

blackbear said:


> My questions to some of you:
> why apply for only a bonus point? Why not apply for the tag- if you draw, dream come true. if you dont, you still get the point?
> am i missing something?


Some people apply for a point only because they are not wanting to draw this year for that species for numerous reasons. I 'know' I;ll draw my LE elk tag, so why bother applying for a moose tag? I simply 'purchased' a bonus point so that next year I can hope to draw the moose tag. 8)


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Pahvant LE elk - any weapon
Bison point
LTL Southern Deer - Rifle


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Fishlake LE Elk
San Rafael South Desert Bighorn
Dedicated Hunter Southeast


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> blackbear said:
> 
> 
> > My questions to some of you:
> ...


Thanks you guys... that answered an unasked question I had tumbling around in my head.... but I figured it was probably a stupid question and didn't ask. So.... if I put in for a LE tag, and don't draw, I'm automatically assigned a bonus point because of that?? Or I can just pay for the point? Thats what it sounds like from Pro's answer.... so if thats the case, thanks for the info.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I put in for several hunts for me and my family. Tex spoke of feeling ones pain. Here is my pain and my joy in the same sentance.

Me: 
LE Elk w/ 14 points (thats a big elk)
Mtn. Goat 10 points
DH deer tag

Oldest son:
LE Deer Henries 10 points
Desert Bighorn 10 points
State wide General Archery deer

Daughter:
LE Elk Monroe
Moose

Next son:
LE Elk bonus point
Desert Bighorn Point
State wide Archery deer
He gets home from a mission in November after the hunts but catch the tail end of the Extended Archery.

Daughter: 
LE Elk Monroe
Moose 0 points since she drew her Buffalo last year

Daughter:
LE Elk Monroe
Moose 1 point
General Northern Deer

Daughter:
LE Elk Monroe
Moose 0 points (just passed hunter safety and is going to be 14 this fall)

Son:
General Deer Northern
Elk early youth hunt (not old enough to put in for LE or OIL)

That my friends is very expensive just to put in for them and not have much of a chance to draw. It will pay off some day for each of those kids. A little foresight goes a long ways when they hit their 20's. I am in awe of those of you who didn't put in. Change your thinking and get in for a point!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

LE Monroe (early) elk
Moose CWMU
DH Southern Tag
Wyoming Deer
Wyoming Antelope
Colorado Deer
Nine Mile/Anthro Bear


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

CWMU Moose (6 Points)
LE Deer - Any Weapon (6 Points)
Dedicated Hunter (Southern Region)


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

CWMU Moose(9 points)
CWMU Elk(2 points)
Muzzle deer northeastern
Bear point
Wyoming speedgoat
Wyo deer point
Colorado deer


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

LE deer paunsagunt rifle, 6 points
DH deer Northern
Moose point

Does it totally chafe anyone else that the application fee is 10 freakin bones per hunt? This to me is an outrage, since every dime goes straight to a private enterprise. I realize there is some work and overhead associated with administering the draw, but we are getting ripped off. I applied in a group with 3 others, and our total application fee was $100. For that price, they will enter our data, let a computer generate the results, and mail some letters/tags. $100 for 4 letters is ridiculous.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

CWMU hell canyon deer
CWMU deseret moose


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

INCENSED about the new app fee! :evil: 
If it were going straight to the DWR, I wouldn't mind a bit.
I used to worry about saving enough for the tag before results were posted. Now I have to save up just to APPLY! Can't even afford POINTS this year.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

To either draw, or accumulate points.













ps. 
Dear elk22,
tell your children to get jobs.
Brian


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> ps. Dear elk22,
> tell your children to get jobs.
> Brian


They are between the ages of 11 and 23 and I still have to wipe their behinds for them.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Wasatch Moose
Rush Valley Pronghorn
Buck/Bull combo 1st choice


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

' first jobs' put hair on their chests.


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

I put in for:
Henries Buffalo
CWMU deer
Dedicated hunter - southern region
Will get an OTC archery elk tag
I put in for deer/elk in NV, ID, NM, Wyo, and CO too.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I put in for several hunts for me and my family. Tex spoke of feeling ones pain. Here is my pain and my joy in the same sentance.
> 
> Me:
> LE Elk w/ 14 points (thats a big elk)
> ...


22, did I count wrong or do you have 31 like kids? lucky feller, you got huntin buddies no matter what, _and_ what a team to pack out big critters.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

1st Wasatch LE Elk any weapon
2nd Wasatch LE Elk Archery


----------



## Number6 (Jan 27, 2008)

L.E. Archery elk, moose bonus point, and archery deer.


----------



## Boulder hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Antelope -Plateau
Moose-Wasatch
Dedicated Deer-Southern


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

1) 984 - ARCHERY BUCK DR - STATEWIDE (SEE PROCLAMATION) (AUG 16 - SEPT 12, 2008)
1) 308 - LE ARCHERY BULL ELK - BOOKCLIFFS,LITTLECREEK(RDLS) (AUG 16 - SEPT 12, 2008)
1) 900 - BULL MOOSE - CACHE (SEPT 13 - SEPT 23 & OCT 4 - OCT 26, 2008)

It is my first year putting in so I am being realistic and only planning on an archery tag. If I were to draw all three it would cost around $800 between applications and permit fees - I think my wife would kill me  

I could only talk my little brothers into 10-20 bucks each on their applications. One put in for the early youth elk hunt and the other for a central rifle tag and LE elk, but I can't even remember which region.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Whites ranch deer
Moose pt.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

LE- Elk, Books (any weapon).
General deer- northeastern
 

wish me luck.

sawsman


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> blackbear said:
> 
> 
> > My questions to some of you:
> ...


Some hunts are going to take you ten years to draw. like moose tag. so why not build up points for a couple years. Then some people just pay for points becasue they dont have the money for that tag that year. Even like what pro said.


----------

